# 4th of July BB can cut



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I the evening , when all the fireworks were going off I decided to start a only BB can cut. I planned on counting. The first 25 cut the front pretty good, but I resisted the temptation of turning the can around , wouldnt be as fun I reasoned. I totaled 100 shots when I stopped shooting for the evening, and although beat up, it had a lot of life left . 
But finished it off yesterday, I quit counting, I was sick of counting the bbs out by 25s. The last bits were fun and exasperating . I used a natty and then the 5th used this ergoish I cut, Very fun! will do it again, thanks Ray, MakoPat & Skaard for inspiration. When it fell it just kind of dropped and flipped ending upside down  Give it a try , you will either love it or hate it , but you never know The pics are close, almost and cut and the ergo


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice job! Much better than wasting $ in fireworks.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting!
I do believe you can love it and hate it at the same time, trying to cut a can with BBs!
LOL!


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Sounded like you had a blast!!


----------



## John F (Jul 1, 2021)

That is awesome! 

I am totally new to slingshots, but interested in shooting BBs. What size and type of bands do you use? Do you have a special pouch that you use?


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

John F said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> I am totally new to slingshots, but interested in shooting BBs. What size and type of bands do you use? Do you have a special pouch that you use?


 Hi I can tell you whats working for me, This last week when I FINALLY listened to the guys who gave me advice, I cut 1/4 bands ,{ yes I know it sounds small, thats what I kept thinking that made me take so long to try it,} 1/4 is working great , a pouch 1.75 long , 1/2 at widest , and my active length {from frame tie to pouch tie is 6.5 , I have a 32.5 " short draw. Im sure the 1/4 will work for you , and the rest you will enjoy sorting out. Have fun, its almost free, and I even recycle my bbs if Im shooting into a box. just call me a cheapo


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nicely done!


----------



## John F (Jul 1, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> Hi I can tell you whats working for me, This last week when I FINALLY listened to the guys who gave me advice, I cut 1/4 bands ,{ yes I know it sounds small, thats what I kept thinking that made me take so long to try it,} 1/4 is working great , a pouch 1.75 long , 1/2 at widest , and my active length {from frame tie to pouch tie is 6.5 , I have a 32.5 " short draw. Im sure the 1/4 will work for you , and the rest you will enjoy sorting out. Have fun, its almost free, and I even recycle my bbs if Im shooting into a box. just call me a cheapo


Thanks! I'll try that!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SteveJ said:


> Hi I can tell you whats working for me, This last week when I FINALLY listened to the guys who gave me advice, I cut 1/4 bands ,{ yes I know it sounds small, thats what I kept thinking that made me take so long to try it,} 1/4 is working great , a pouch 1.75 long , 1/2 at widest , and my active length {from frame tie to pouch tie is 6.5 , I have a 32.5 " short draw. Im sure the 1/4 will work for you , and the rest you will enjoy sorting out. Have fun, its almost free, and I even recycle my bbs if Im shooting into a box. just call me a cheapo


gonna try the narrower bands,and am setting my catchbox up for a BB only can cut,and Hey,waste not want not


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> gonna try the narrower bands,and am setting my catchbox up for a BB only can cut,and Hey,waste not want not


 I started another last nite  it may not be everybodys bag, but I like it. I found on the last one , you can move the can around w/o touching it by shooting the bottom area or the top area to get a better angle on those bits in the middle , last nite progress . Weed eater line works great to hang on , and it aint breaking lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

okay so i cut some 1/4 inch TBG bands,made a dedicated BB shooter,set my upright can box for the BBs,and gonna start tomorroh [monday] this should be fun,






















painted it black cuz the wood was so ugly,lol


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> okay so i cut some 1/4 inch TBG bands,made a dedicated BB shooter,set my upright can box for the BBs,and gonna start tomorroh [monday] this should be fun,
> View attachment 351944
> ll
> 
> ...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

shoots pretty good,surprisingly,first time for swells on both sides,put some simple shpt blacks on it today-3/8s straights7 1/2 AL,punctures both sides of the can,the TBGs were only punching thru 1 side


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> shoots pretty good,surprisingly,first time for swells on both sides,put some simple shpt blacks on it today-3/8s straights7 1/2 AL,punctures both sides of the can,the TBGs were only punching thru 1 side


 I went to the green precise yesterday 3/8 straight , I think its .45 and shoots better than 1/4 cut. Im only getting 1 side of can at 10 M though. Ill have to try your cut out .


----------

